# beall wood threader



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a beall wood threader kit the large diameter kit to thread 1 1/2 in dowels. Has anyone had experience with using one of these? I realize that metal acme thread is probably the best way to go for vice threads however I'm not a metal worker. Just wondering about the holding power of 6 threads per inch and the longevity of wood threads. Also looking to buy a used if you have one collecting dust. Thank you Dan Nelson


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Last year I bought a 1 1/2 thread kit from Beall. I used it to make a moxon vise. Holding power is good. So good that I have not bothered to put leather on the face of the vise. To me it appears that the threads are going to last a long time. Which is a shame because as my first attempt it is really ugly. I think I can do better now. But it works and I am going to keep using it.

Anyhow from my experience with this, I intend to make all of my future vises with wood threads.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the smaller sizes. As far as the holding power, I really can't think of a reason you would want to clamp things with more pressure than the 6 tpi threads could put on something. The smaller ones are better suited to making bolt together items or handscrews than vise screws. The finer pitch gives them more pressure but slower action. The large bench screws do better with a higher pitch thread to make them act faster. Also the 60 deg pressure angle is a bit steep for big screws. They usually go to 90 deg threads on the big screws. 1-1/2 in screws for a bench screw are pretty small. Usually they go up to 2in or 2-1/4 range. Some larger. Unless you abuse them, they pretty much last a lifetime.

Unless you are going to make a lot of them, it is cheaper/easier just to buy big screws.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought the no-name tap and die version that Woodcraft sells. The idea of router instead of die seems good. There are a lot of people complaining about the durability of the die I have. The 1-1/2 " kit cost me $48.

But your question seems to have two parts, the second being the quality of the finished threads.

I made a Moxon vise for dovetails and a leg vise for my Roubo bench. Both were made of rock maple. I was a little worried at first with the Roubo because there is tear out in the weak sides of the screw. Now I've used it two years and am totally confident with it. It is always smooth and holds really well. The combination of a long wood handle and the wood threads gives the whole thing a whippy feel that lets you dial in just the right pressure. And I don't think I could break it. The Moxon seems just as good though I have used it less.

So far making the wooden vises has save me quite a bit of money and gives me freedom to make more.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I recommend you to check out Carter's blog series.

http://lumberjocks.com/CartersWhittling/blog/26662

Following his blogs, you can make any threads and screws that you want.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is another blog on making large diameter screws.


----------

